# Working in singapore - Living expenses and work culture



## PiyushD

HI All,

I am new to this forum, and had got offer from emerio globalsoft.
they r offering 5000 Singapore dollar to me for Tibco consultant role.

I have more than 5+ yrs of experience , do u think is this a good deal?

Could you share the cost of living in singapore and about the culture ?

If u have any comments on Emerio globalsoft working style or past experience they are also welcome.

Regards,
Piyush


----------



## simonsays

Good company, good pay .. and if you share an apartment, you can cap all your expenses to about 2,000 S$


----------



## batrasona

Singapore is expensive and at the same time you can save here too. The salary depends on if you are coming here as a single or with spose or with a family

From my experience here are decent pre tax salary ranges as on jan 2012
Single (1-2 yrs exp) SGD 2500-4000 monthly
Single (3-5 years experience) SGD 3500-5500 monthly
Married (4-7 yrs exp) SGD 4500-7500)
Married with child (7-10 yrs experience) SGD 6000- 10000

By law you get 13 months of salary here. so do not let the HR tell you that is something they are adding. You should negotiate a bonus (1-3 months of salary or 3-10 % of annual salary is common). Ask for moving expense or sign on bonus which is common here (about 1 month salary) 

Living expense
Housing: There are HDB (govt subsidized housing- it is diff from other countries 85% of population lives in HDB. they are spacious and lavish. only thing missing is a swimming pool & clubhouse) and other is Condo ( these are 30-40% expensive) 
For a single - a shared room in a 2-3 bedroom apt can cost between 450-1000
For husband and wife - a 2 bed room apt can cost 1800 - 2200 or 3000 in condo
with children a 3 bed room will cost 2000-2700 or 4000 in condo
Cost is directly proportional to the proximity to MRT and condition of house and furnished/unfurnished. Condition really changes cost
-
you can multiply cost by 2.5 times for similar apartments around Bugis- Orchid area. Mostly people whose company is paying for housing stay there
---
Other expenses monthly
car $ 1500+ a month
taxi $ 300 --- 500 with children
eating you can eat with 300 budget. if you are used to eating in decent restaurants once a week amount for 600-800 a month with family
cable - internet cell phone - 120-170
electricity - 100 (200 for family with use of AC)
maid - $ 40 a week for singles on part time. maybe $ 80 a week for family
full time maid is about 800 (400 and 350+ are taxes)
child education can cost SGD 10000-20000 a year in private schools or about 5000-7000
other child cost can range between 300-600. 
for a decent restuarant you will spend 20 for single, 40 for family and maybe SGD 80+ with drinks
you can eat at mcdonalds for $ 10 or at food courts at $ 5
-----------

cost depends on what stage of your career and personal life you come here. If you are from UK, India or USA and have a family and are around 33 -38 yrs old . You are use to living in a good house and spend some money on entertainment, I would want to have a salary of 8000-12000

but if you r single, can adjust in housing, you can live, have fun and save in a salary of 4000.

below 4000, i would only come here if I know I can get promoted within 1-2 years and get 4000+ salary. or if you just work extra hrs, go home sleep and save


I can give comparative salaries ( but this is my estimates only - based on working in USA, India, Singapore and Australia for last 15 years)
if you earn US salary of 100,000 ; u need atleast SGD 120,000 in Singapore 
if you earn US salary of 50,000 ; u can get by with SGD 50,000 in Singapore (since you would be a early career person and single) if with family atleast SGD 70,000
if you earn US salary of 150,000 ; u need atleast SGD 200,000 in Singapore 
--
if you earn India salary of Rs 25,00,000; u need atleast SGD 120,000 in Singapore 
if you earn India salary of Rs 15,00,000 ; u can get by with SGD 50,000 in Singapore (single) - 70,000 for family
if you earn Rs 35+lacs, you should ask for SGD 150,000+ housing & car allowance and high yearly bonus target

----------
Key search words - INDIA, USA, Australia, Singapore, Sri lanka, EXPATS, Living Cost, Expense


----------



## simonsays

batrasona: what is it with the tag line in your email :

Key search words - INDIA, USA, Australia, Singapore, Sri lanka, EXPATS, Living Cost, Expense 

And some of your numbers are Wrong.

Maids - are you implying that maids don't have other expenses ?

And for part time maids, unless those from reputed companies, others are illegal. And .. legal part time maids cost more than your number, twice or more.

And .. did you also know that an average Singaporean makes do with a combined annual family income of less than 90,000 ? With cash to spare ?

And 13th month is NOT COMPULSORY  

Show me the proof please ? 

From MOM website:

Q: Is it compulsory for employers to pay the Annual Wage Supplement (AWS) or commonly known as the 13th month payment?
A: 

Payment of bonus is not compulsory. However, it is a contractual obligation for the employer to pay bonus if it is provided for in the employment contract or collective agreement.
If it is not stipulated, Annual Wage Supplement payment is subject to negotiation and mutual agreement between the employer and the employees or their trade unions.


----------



## unizm1980

That is a good salary for a single person. The cost of living in Singapore is high. You have to be open to the possibility of renting a room as renting a house in Singapore is quite high. And, a lavish lifestyle is not advisable in this country.


----------



## simonsays

unizm: can I know you say lavish lifestyle in Singapore is not advisable ?


----------



## kaikwong

There are some many people living in lavish lifestyle in Singapore, be it local Singaporean or expatriates. When one cannot doesn't mean all cannot. 

With SGD5K, you can rent a house on your own and definitely sufficient to survive in Singapore but if you want to save more then rent a room. It all boils down to what kind of lifestyle you intend to have. How long is a piece of string?


----------

